# Star Trek: TOS getting a CGI makeover?



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

"CBS Paramount are actually offering an HDTV enhanced version of the Original Series with new state-of-the art CGI visual effects."

http://trekmovie.com/2006/08/28/star-trek-tos-gets-redone-with-new-cgi/

Episodes like Balance of Terror, Doomsday Machine and the Ultimate Computer would be nice to see with updated visuals.


----------



## UKintheUS (Dec 23, 2005)

Heard about this awhile back. There was talk of going back to the, Trouble with Tribbles and inserting the DS9 crew into the back scenes.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

UKintheUS said:


> Heard about this awhile back. There was talk of going back to the, Trouble with Tribbles and inserting the DS9 crew into the back scenes.


That would be awesome!


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

The only good news I saw in that whole article is that TOS is coming to TVLand. 

Sorry, I'm somewhat of a purist.  
The models of the Enterprise and the making of beaming up and down by shaking glitter in a jar are classic works of art.  
TOS just wouldn't be the same without ALL of its cheesy special effects.  
They give it its charm, and to change one speck to a pixel would be just _WRONG_. 

That's all I can say without blowing a gasket! :grin:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I could be wrong... but I thought I had read somewhere that TOS special effects were done in the "old style" either by manipulating the film negatives OR modifying the film after shooting.... in which case and new HD transfer from the original film would include the special effects too, so no harm no foul and all would be in higher resolution.

BUT... that TNG, DS9, and Voyager while shot on film... had special effects applied in a computer studio at "standard" resolution and the final product transferred to tape for broadcast... such that they would not only have to re-scan all the film for HD but also completely re-generate all of the special effects as well.

Enterprise was shot in HD from the beginning, so there should be no conversion necessary... 

At least that's how I understand it.


----------



## UKintheUS (Dec 23, 2005)

Many Trek sites are reporting this story.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

It's the same 'test' footage from several years ago. Perhaps, now that Paramount has mined The Franchise for every nickel it can, they are looking at resuscitating this idea that they pooh-poohed (IIRC) almost 5 years ago.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I'm actually looking forward to this. The old Trek series does need a makeover. I know there are a lot of purists out there but hey, just watch the current crop of DVD's that are available if you don't want to see the enhancements. No big deal.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I suppose it will be better than a digital Jar-Jar


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> I'm actually looking forward to this. The old Trek series does need a makeover. I know there are a lot of purists out there but hey, just watch the current crop of DVD's that are available if you don't want to see the enhancements. No big deal.


The problem for purists (like myself) is that these "enhanced" versions often later become the only version available....like Star Wars. Enhanced versions are fine as long as the original doesn't go to the trashbin.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> The problem for purists (like myself) is that these "enhanced" versions often later become the only version available....like Star Wars. Enhanced versions are fine as long as the original doesn't go to the trashbin.


Agreed... and its not just about being "pure" either... I'm all for cleaning up picture quality and sound... but sometimes the "enhancement" results in a change. The "enhanced" Star Wars movies, for instance, changed characters and parts of the plot even.

If they can make a phaser beam look a little cleaner and clean up the sound, then I'm ok... but I wouldn't really care much for a "brand new improved but completely different" version of Star Trek.


----------



## lacruz (Feb 24, 2005)

Has this "retouched" version of TOS been syndicated to stations yet? Anyone have a link to a list of stations that will be airing this version? Thanks.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

The Star Trek episodes will begin airing on the more than 200 stations that own the rights to the weekend broadcast syndication window starting September 16. (As always, please check your local listings for station and dates.) The plan is for all 79 episodes of the Original Series to be remastered, with the first batch of episodes chosen from a list of Star Trek fans' favorite shows.

http://www.startrek.com/startrek/view/news/article/23775.html


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I would love to own the remastered version if it was in High def.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Know that Okuda is on board, I can rest confident that the restoration will be in good hands. The problem comes when I hear "remastered", and I think of the "improvements" made to the original Star Wars, and how Lucas wants us to forget the originals... warts and all.

At least I have TOS on DVD.


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

invaliduser88 said:


> The Star Trek episodes will begin airing on the more than 200 stations that own the rights to the weekend broadcast syndication window starting September 16.


Still edited for more commercials, I assume?

If they were to show the original episodes unedited (enhanced or not) as they originally aired then I'd watch. But if not, then any enhancements or improvements will not make me any more likely to watch.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

According to the Digital Bits, TOS enhanced will be replacing Enterprise in syndication. This should give you an idea of what station in your area will be airing the TOS enhanced.

http://www.thedigitalbits.com/mytwocentsa126.html#trekqa


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

fantastic...when they get finish with this project, let's tackle 30 years of old dr. who episodes-i WANT to see a CGI redo of the police box AND the cybermen....chuckle


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

invaliduser88 said:


> According to the Digital Bits, TOS enhanced will be replacing Enterprise in syndication. This should give you an idea of what station in your area will be airing the TOS enhanced.
> 
> http://www.thedigitalbits.com/mytwocentsa126.html#trekqa


Maybe something has changed but I see nothing on the site taht identifies the stations. Ther is justa link to another site that might have that info at some time in the future.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I think the idea is that, whatever station in your area is currently showing Enterprise reruns, that's the one that will start showing TOS.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

jrjcd said:


> fantastic...when they get finish with this project, let's tackle 30 years of old dr. who episodes-i WANT to see a CGI redo of the police box AND the cybermen....chuckle


Actually, there are doing something like that to replace scenes from one Doctor Who story.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

jrjcd said:


> fantastic...when they get finish with this project, let's tackle 30 years of old dr. who episodes-i WANT to see a CGI redo of the police box AND the cybermen....chuckle


They have done a little bit of this already... I forget the name, but one of the early Tom Baker era storylines featuring the Dr and the gang in a spacestation has an option when you play the DVD to see new CGI versions of the spacestation exterior instead of the old-style models.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The one you are speaking of is either _The Ark In Space_ or _The Dalek Invasion of Earth_. However, they are using alternative angles, and you actually have to select the alternative footage.

Meanwhile... TOS Remastered Station List. The guy is looking for corrections.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From TV Week:

*Trek Revamp Will Not Air in HD
Show gets HD facelift, But No HD distribution*


> Episodes of the original "Star Trek" series won't be available in high definition anytime soon, a delay that has all parties involved pointing fingers in different directions.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## UKintheUS (Dec 23, 2005)

3:05 am for New York city? WTF!


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Grrrr...Any station in Houston where will air is transmitting HD...what a bunch of BS.


----------



## DTC mac (Oct 23, 2005)

>>3:05 am for New York city? WTF!<<

All night pizza guys gotta get some Trek too....


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Hey, maybe they'll re-do Space: 1999!


----------



## UKintheUS (Dec 23, 2005)

djlong said:


> Hey, maybe they'll re-do Space: 1999!


Gerry Anderson had said he wanted to do a next generation style of Space 1999 to see what happened with Moonbase Alpha. I dont think any UK network wanted to know though.


----------



## DTC mac (Oct 23, 2005)

UKintheUS said:


> Gerry Anderson had said he wanted to do a next generation style of Space 1999 to see what happened with Moonbase Alpha. I dont think any UK network wanted to know though.


Gerry ought to approch Showtime for a UFO redux, women in mesh shirts and little silver babydoll's would play well there.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

That would be cool to redo Space 1999. Heck, they are out of ideas anyway so why the heck not?


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Paramount says that the stations can't handle the spooling of HD version of TOS, which will be one episode per week.

Why is it I can watch Wheel of Fortune in HD every night now?


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Yeah, right. They don't have the disk space to handle it..

I can go to CompUSA right now and buy an ethernet-based 1TB (yes, TERABYTE) array from Buffalo Technologies for $699 - right on the shelf - saw it there last week - and have it running on my home network in minutes.

I guess the folks at TV stations don't have a credit card.


----------



## UKintheUS (Dec 23, 2005)

So whats it like? As i am in NYC dont get to see it till 3:35 am tomorrow.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

It's pretty. They didn't change much...just new models and some new FX of course for phasers, etc.


----------



## DTC mac (Oct 23, 2005)

Saw CGI'd "Balance of Terror" last night, not bad. Eps I want to see to judge CGI would be "The Doomsday Machine", "The Tholian Web" and "The Ultimate Computer".


----------



## narnia777 (Mar 28, 2003)

My favorite part of the remastering was the sound. Now in 5.1 even on my prologic system. If I had digital wonder if my local station (CW 31 in Sacramento, CA) is passing it in DD5.1 or if Directv would pass the 5.1 digtial through my R10 Dircectivo?

Jim


----------

